# MTB - Nass RAW - 7/30/10



## bvibert (Jul 28, 2010)

Heading out for a Nass rip after work on Friday.  Thinking Scoville at 5:45-6ish.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 28, 2010)

In!


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 29, 2010)

Might be a good night to head up to that "Edge of Seventeen" trail


----------



## yesmandroc (Jul 29, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Might be a good night to head up to that "Edge of Seventeen" trail



Ha!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Might be a good night to head up to that "Edge of Seventeen" trail



Sounds good to me, as long as we stay away from the DLRP shortcut by the reservoir I'm happy.  That trail is too easy.


----------



## rueler (Jul 30, 2010)

Be careful not to get caught in the dark on that one...There were 4 guys that didn't come out of the woods until 9:30 last night because they got turned around on some of the lollipop loops on that trail and they didn't take the Freedom Brook bypass. They were lost and trying to find there way back on "The Edge of Seventeen".

After the big spine line "Moby Dick" (this feature is one of the best on the trail...it's a quick rock step-up to a very LONG, wide, elevated spine...it ends with a nice downhill roller between two trees...After that, you'll have a short climb followed by a downhill...it won't take long and you'll come to a brook that is probably dried up, but has armoring on it...DON'T cross it...you won't have time for the rest of the trail if you start at 6. It's another 2 miles and it's mostly climbing. At that stream (Freedom Brook) take a right and follow it down slope to Woodcore's Bridge on the Hinman. You'll see a defined bushwhack trail. Ride Hinman back...or if time allows improvise. 

The trail in total is 6.6 miles...if you just ride the southern side of Freedom brook it's about 4.1 or so. You'll feel every mile of it too! If it's getting dark and you feel like you are getting turned around or feel lost, head east and you'll eventually run into Hinman's.


----------



## yesmandroc (Jul 30, 2010)

Rueler's right. Especially if you do any lengthy sessioning: between stunting about and pedaling that trail can be an extra 1- 1 1/2 hours *easy*.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2010)

Mmmmm... maybe not the best choice for a RAW then?  Either way I'm sure we can find some trails through the woods to ride.  I might need to start carrying my lights just in case.

Regardless I can be ready to ride by 5:45 or earlier...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 30, 2010)

You guys going to be riding Leather and Lace?


----------



## rueler (Jul 30, 2010)

It's doable for a RAW...just make sure you guys bail at Freedom Brook. The trail rides longer than its mileage, but can be done at the time your departing if you take the Freedom Brook bail after the Spine Line.

Plan on about 3.25 to 3.5 miles just to get to the trailhead if you take Jug-Scoville twisties-Pelican-Knee...there are quicker ways to get up there...we just usually go that route.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You guys going to be riding Leather and Lace?



The DLRP by-pass?  Probably not...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 30, 2010)

I think I might be in, going to need a good ride to clear my head of today's mess. Oh and if I ever mention to you guys I am going on a date, please talk me out of it...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I think I might be in, going to need a good ride to clear my head of today's mess. Oh and if I ever mention to you guys I am going on a date, please talk me out of it...



Sounds like quite the story!

See ya at Scoville, around 5:45, or is 6ish better?


----------



## severine (Jul 30, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I think I might be in, going to need a good ride to clear my head of today's mess. Oh and if I ever mention to you guys I am going on a date, please talk me out of it...



:roll: It can't have been that bad.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 30, 2010)

bvibert said:


> See ya at Scoville, around 5:45, or is 6ish better?



Should have no problem with the 5:45


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 30, 2010)

severine said:


> :roll: It can't have been that bad.



Not really, but still leaves a sour taste.


----------



## severine (Jul 30, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Not really, but still leaves a sour taste.


....

Nevermind.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Not really, but still leaves a sour taste.



Couldn't have been that bad if there was some tasting involved...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 30, 2010)

Not going to make it.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 30, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Not going to make it.



Second date?


----------

